# pumillio for sale



## driftfc (May 2, 2006)

I just recently acquired a male mancreek and a female basti that i do not need so they are up for grabs. located in ocala, willing to meet up locally or drive to meet(gas being compensated).. I will put up pictures tommorrow. These are truly awesome looking frogs, just not my cup of tea persay. I beleive the pricing is fair. My cell is 352-895-7036. zack. thanks for looking

Species -Oophaga pumilio
Line/Origin - Mancreek
Age - 12+ calling male
Quantity - 1
Price - 125



Species - Oophaga pumilio
Line/Origin - orange bastimentos
Age - 12+ female
Quantity -1
Price - 125


----------



## sktdvs (Nov 1, 2010)

still waiting on picture bud! still got interest.

do you have any lineage on these 2? thanks


----------



## driftfc (May 2, 2006)

oh man im sry, lol. sry but i have no lineage on them. they guy i got them from couldn't remember who he got them from. i will get you pics by today. zack


----------

